# Acer Aspire M3201 Power Supply Upgrade Issue



## vinhla92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all I'm currently using a Acer Aspire Desktop pc which is great, however there are some aspects that need tweaking. This pc came with a nice IGP ati radeon hd 3200 which is good for playing low end games however i'm wanting to play more demanding games with better visuals. I think my current power supply is 250watts Is that enough for GPU such as Nvidia 9 series? Or ati radeon 4830 and above, im wanting to upgrade my PSU but have no idea on what to choose and what will actually fit in my case !!! Please can u help me decide on the right one Thank You all !!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Most standard ATX power supplies should work, but one must ALWAYS check the specs to make sure first. If you are going to be looking at a 4830 video card, you need to consider something like a Corsair 550 power supply. That should pull the rig for you and there is no way a 250 watt power supply will begin to work with a newer video card that demands more juice.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## vinhla92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thankss ! What do you mean by specs? Should i check what my current hardware is using from my current power supply? Also will it be an easy task of just taking the current power supply out and just putting in a new one thanks !!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Should be easy, just check the size (measurement) of the old and the new to see if you have enough space for it to fit in. Specs, what motherboard, cpu, video card, etc. you are running. Then, we can talk about what you really need.


----------



## vinhla92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, im assuming the one you have recommended will fit lol, however to what machine im currently running. Well Im running a AMD Phenom x4 9150e 1.8Ghz CPU, 2GB Ram DDR2, IGP ATI Radeon hd 3200 and a Amd 780G Mobo, Acer RS780HVF Motherboard. Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If it fits you case, should be no problem.


----------

